# International 4700



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am looking at an International 4700 truck for the farm. It is a 4 door, low profile truck. I have a Mack 250 that is a good solid workhorse.

The 4700 had an Allison automatic transmission. I would be using the truck to pull 14 - 17 rolls of hay locally on a gooseneck. Will it have the power?

How reliable are the automatic transmissions.?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Does it have the DT466 engine? Those are stout engines. It will handle that type of load well. Can't comment on the automatic.... the only ones I've driven were manual


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, it has the DT466.

I have been trying to research the different options. This one is just under CDL and has hydraulic brakes, not air brakes. That does not bother me much as the trailers have brakes.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Allison transmissions have been around for many many years! they are routinely found in fire trucks, DPW trucks, electric utility trucks, etc, and they are found in much larger trucks than 23,000 lb GVW.

Don't be afraid of them!


----------



## riley (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a 98 4700 with a dt444 and a Allison transmission. It has 470000 miles on it I have 18000lbs on all the time.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

About the only convincing I needed about how good auto tranny's are is this - they are in about 99% of garbage trucks. I plow snow with one, and wouldn't have it any other way.

Rodney


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Rodney R said:


> About the only convincing I needed about how good auto tranny's are is this - they are in about 99% of garbage trucks. I plow snow with one, and wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Rodney


And school busses, and city dump trucks, etc.

There's a really good Internet article where Allison did a challenge with manual transmissions on acceleration, traction, towing, etc. 
they are very good transmissions. Some are better than others. The MD series are real sweet.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> And school busses, and city dump trucks, etc.
> There's a really good Internet article where Allison did a challenge with manual transmissions on acceleration, traction, towing, etc.
> they are very good transmissions. Some are better than others. The MD series are real sweet.


On the flip sise how hard are the drivers on those vehicles?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> On the flip sise how hard are the drivers on those vehicles?


They make more starts and stops than anything else. Maybe they're not lugging massive amounts of weight, but all of those accelerations are a good stress test.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I do not disagree. My point is that just because they use them does not make them more reliable (with a skilled driver). Many d4iving are much harder on them then they need to be (grinding gears, wrong gears, riding clutch, etc. The fleet buyers have realized automatic s are much cheaper in the long run. That does not necessarily make them better. Not to say they could not be.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The Allison HD series are found in 99% of those AWD front discharge concrete mixers you see. A great friend of mine drives one for a living and he is very fond of the big HD Allison's.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> I do not disagree. My point is that just because they use them does not make them more reliable (with a skilled driver). Many d4iving are much harder on them then they need to be (grinding gears, wrong gears, riding clutch, etc. The fleet buyers have realized automatic s are much cheaper in the long run. That does not necessarily make them better. Not to say they could not be.


Nor do I disagree with that. But they don't have to be better. The examples given, while not proving which is best, should at least instill confidence in a skeptical potential buyer of a heavy duty truck with an auto transmission.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We've have an Allison automatic on our NH stacker. Been going strong for 13 years.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

There are advantages and disadvantages of both. I personally prefer my shift points to a computer's. Your situation may be different.

If hired help is driving then we have a different story.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I have to chuckle about the arguments pro & con!

Back in the 40s & 50s the same pro & con arguments were going around about automobile transmissions, then it was on to pickup transmissions!

Oh yeah, what about CVTs in tractors?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

A 4700 lo pro single axle is a walk in the park for an auto trans.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> A 4700 lo pro single axle is a walk in the park for an auto trans.


I missed buying the truck. Had a buyer for my Mack, called the 4700 owner and he sold the truck an hour before. Nice clean truck, 20k miles, pto,low profile 4 door.

Everything else I have found had a lot of miles. My Mack straight truck only has 67k.

I really liked the low profile truck.


----------

